# Hi from me and my 4 cats!



## Leanybug (Feb 2, 2016)

Hi, I'm new to the forums, but I realize I should be on it as my sister and I have 4 cats (and 1 puppy), and have come to realize that cats are mysterious creatures! I figured a lot of people probably have similar questions so why not look around  My sister took in a stray cat several years ago in Bakersfield that had a litter of kittens. I took 2 of the kittens, and when she moved back to the bay area we got an apartment together and now have all 4 of the kittens, now cats. They're almost 3 years old and we believe they're Maine **** mixes. 2 are male, Tigger and Bear, and 2 are female, Harley and Bella! They're a lot of work, especially with an 8-month-old puppy, but they're the sweetest cats :kittyball:jump


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Welcome! Sounds like quite a little cat-house you've got started.  What happened to the mamacat? We'd love to see pictures.


----------



## Leanybug (Feb 2, 2016)

Yes, we definitely have a full house! The mom stayed behind with the ex-boyfriend. She is also a sweetheart! Do I have to add pictures to an album?


----------



## Leanybug (Feb 2, 2016)

Here they are! :wiggle


----------



## Adelea (Dec 20, 2015)

Aww1 Those black and orange faces are so so cute!


----------



## Leanybug (Feb 2, 2016)

You mean the middle 2?


----------



## Adelea (Dec 20, 2015)

The ones on the edges are cute too, but the middle two are just that bit more so (in my view!)


----------



## Leanybug (Feb 2, 2016)

Haha, the 2 girls, Bella (left) and Harley. They're cute alright, and feisty :flame


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Beautiful. Now I need to know how you got 4 cats to pose so nicely... did you glue them in place!


----------



## Leanybug (Feb 2, 2016)

This wasn't a first attempt! I waited until they were staring at a bird or some other creature, and just kept pressing the shutter until something good came out of it. Probably at least 20 tries hahaha


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Awesome photo! Good job, great looking cats.


----------



## Leanybug (Feb 2, 2016)

Thanks! :thumb:kittyball


----------

